
Ask HN: What is the best way to use $200 to improve your life/career - bobbba
If you had an extra $200 to spend how would you use it to improve your life and&#x2F;or career?
I have a prepaid gift card and want to use it productively. Thank you for your thoughts!
======
JSeymourATL
Reminded me of the Derek Sivers quote> “If [more] information was the answer,
then we’d all be billionaires with perfect abs.”

Create a memory with someone you love. On $200, go on a weekend camping trip
someplace within a reasonable drive. Have a decent bottle of champagne, watch
the sunset.

------
brudgers
Spend $35 on a dog from a kill shelter. Give the rest to the to a no kill
shelter.

Good luck.

------
Can_Not
Each of these have great options up to and under $200: an ebook reader with
technical ebooks, a certification, a quieter CPU fan (I'm about to spend $10
on one, current is jet engine), more RAM, an SSD, second monitor,
webhosting/VPS ($200 can cover a domain, a shared cpanel, and a VPS) for
personal projects, a netbook or tablet.

------
pattrn
Buy and read as many books as possible.

------
limeblack
I would go on a trip with someone you care for alternatively I would get a
Thinkpad or Phone(iPhone & Android) that is used.

------
whb07
$200 for a months worth of bjj

------
keviv
Buy a good mechanical keyboard

------
GoldenMonkey
subscription to safari books online.

------
maxwin
Buy a kindle

------
kradem
A grow box and weed seeds.

